# Havasupai waterfalls



## timmy_650 (May 9, 2015)

I am going to Havasupai in like a month. I don't have any ND filters but I feel like I need one. I only have about $100 to drop on filters. So I can't decide if I want a 3 stop filter or 10 stop filter. I have a canon Circular Polarizer. I will probably be bringing my 17-35 2.8 tarmon and maybe my 8-15 fisheye but I don't expecting to be using filters on that unless so one knows about that rear slot. I will be hiking in so i can't bring much gear.


----------



## RobertG. (May 10, 2015)

Hi, for the waterfall shot the 10 stop filter is unusable. Get the 3 stop filter, if you really need one. On a cloudy day with ISO 100 und f11 or so you won't need an additional ND filter. Exposure times between 1 sec. and 1/8 sec. are enough for this white, smooth, flowing water effect.


----------

